# Fog Machine Problems !



## Mr. Halloween (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, Im new to the forum and Im excited to see what great ideas everyone has.

I have a 700 watt fogger that after about 2 cycles it stops producing fog and just shots out liquid fog juice. I am thinking that the heating element is bad and not heating the juice. This has been doing this since day one of the fogger.

Any other ideas on what this could be.
Hope to hear some good ideas
Thanks


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum.

Your Assessment may be correct, BUT I'd check for faulty wiring first, and see if the thermostat is working as well. I'm far from the expert, so I'd wait for a few more responses before ordering a new heating element or Fog machine. Also, I'm sure there is a simple way to isolate the actual culprit.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd return it if I could, since it never worked right. Sorry, I have yet to delve into the innards of a fog machine. Good luck!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard!
So the fogger does produce fog for a couple of cycles and then starts spitting? Many foggers have two different warm-up circuits, one that heats the fogger from a cold start and the other that re-heats it after its initial warm-up. The first cycle pumps a lot of watts into the heater and the re-heat circuit uses a reduced wattage cycle. Sounds like your machine's re-heat circuit may be blown.

Try this - after it blows fog for those first couple of cycles, but before it starts spitting, recycle the mains power and see if it re-heats properly. If that works, you'll know if its the re-heat circuit that has a problem. Also, take a look at the wiring and make sure that all wires are connected to their terminals. Could just be a loose connection that's causing the problem. BTW, what's the make/model of the fogger?


----------

